# fountains design guide



## ابراهيم الجمل (18 نوفمبر 2018)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ * متابعى وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب *​ ​ * نقدم لكم اليوم *​ ​ *كتاب عن تصميم النوافير *​ *fountains design guide

http://www.mediafire.com/file/rz1pl4omps76pdm/Fountain_Design_Guide.pdf/file

يارب يفيد الجميع
*​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 نوفمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

